# hyge hgh welts :-(



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

a week into my hgh now and get a red patch around the injection site a few hours after i pin. its a little itchy but no pain. is this normal or am i doing something wrong. my hyge is pin wheel lid off a trusted source. could i be reacting to the bac water. should i try sterile water if so where can i purchase this?? thanks guys. oh forgot to say im on 4iu a day 2 days on 1 off.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I have heard this elsewhere recently... doubt its the bac water, but swapping the bac to sterile water is not a good for reconstituting the HGH... its something to do with sodium levels, it damages the HGH... there is sodium in Bac but no way near as much.. i shoot IM, when i did in the belly i had the odd bad jab with Hyge too


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

P.S... your sig on your av, its 2011 now


----------



## bigbrad (Jul 8, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> a week into my hgh now and get a red patch around the injection site a few hours after i pin. its a little itchy but no pain. is this normal or am i doing something wrong. my hyge is pin wheel lid off a trusted source. could i be reacting to the bac water. should i try sterile water if so where can i purchase this?? thanks guys. oh forgot to say im on 4iu a day 2 days on 1 off.


alright mate what brand you using? loads of people including myself are getting this of kigs, doesnt bother me tho, there gone the next day.. doesnt happen to all my sub q shots so im wondering if it's administration technique?


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm using hyge hgh mate, I inject it straight out of the fridge is this right or should I leave it in the pin for a bit so it's not so cold???


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

mate is this the first time you done HGH, cos the same happened with me then it stops. Personally its the body getting used to the sub q jab daily


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

yeah first time mate just a week into it


----------

